# Hitch rod carrier



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

What hitch rod carrier do you guys is the best for the $$. Im looking at buying one probably with cooler basket/rodholder. Any info will help. thanks. Thought about building a custom one with metal but thinking it might be alot heavier.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

*hitch rod carrier*

the cheapest probably would be is to get a cargo carrier from harbor freight n modify it.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Check out this website: http://www.cpidesigns.com/
I had one with the cooler option and it worked great. I opted to sell it to a buddy and get the 6 rod holder (1.5" tubes), then added 4 rod holders (2" tubes) for my shark rods. You can order online and I've seen them in several tackle shops like Roy's in Corpus or David's Tackle shop in Rosenberg.


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Does it come with the rods and reels? I'll take it!!!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I have the Rod Rack II and it's been great. One thing though, the aluminum hitch insert WILL bend on you and cause a mess after enough time/bumps on the sand. I removed mine and a friend built me a stainless L for it and it's been great ever since.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

They look great but do your reels get a lot of grim with them being on the front like that and driving down the beach? Now at 74 years I don't want to catch big Sharks and my biggest reel is a Daiwa Sealine SHA50 on a FTU 10' Rod. My biggest Shark from the beach has been 5"6" and my biggest Shark has been from BTB Fishing. So I really don't see a need for me. But, they looks Awesome for you Big Shark Fisherman.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

troutless said:


> They look great but do your reels get a lot of grim with them being on the front like that and driving down the beach? Now at 74 years I don't want to catch big Sharks and my biggest reel is a Daiwa Sealine SHA50 on a FTU 10' Rod. My biggest Shark from the beach has been 5"6" and my biggest Shark has been from BTB Fishing. So I really don't see a need for me. But, they looks Awesome for you Big Shark Fisherman.


You'll have more problems with the rod rack in the back than in the front. It will get sandblasted in the back and it blocks access to the back tailgate from opening. Also, you can't see your equipment when you're driving. In the front, you'll need to install the 2" receiver hitch which is about an extra $200 expense or get the bumper mount versions. The only issue in the front is getting bugs on the rods driving down the highway but you'll get that in the back too. I put reel covers on the big reels when traveling and I always clean my rods and reels after every trip anyway. 
As JLMI mentioned, the aluminum hitch insert will bend over time and get a little sloppy especially with a lot of heavy rods and reels. I'm using a couple bungee cords hooked to the tow hooks on my frame but it's not ideal. I plan on replacing the bungees with a couple metal supports with adjustable tension.

Another option would be to have one custom built out of high grade aluminum or mild steel by a reputable welder. You can reduce the weight by using PVC tubes. If you use 2 rows, make sure you space the rows enough and stagger the tube spacing like mine so the rod tips don't bang together and ruin your rod guides.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

waltmeda said:


> Does it come with the rods and reels? I'll take it!!!


Unfortunately, they cost extra.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

To me it seems safer to have rod holders mounter to the toolbox of your truck. I would hate to run over a couple thousand dollars worth of rods, or have them get stolen while running in to the quick stop for coffee. Those are great ideas though. That would be nice if they made a lockable bar on top of the rod racks that would swing into place.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

TexasGrandSlam said:


> To me it seems safer to have rod holders mounter to the toolbox of your truck. I would hate to run over a couple thousand dollars worth of rods, or have them get stolen while running in to the quick stop for coffee. Those are great ideas though. That would be nice if they made a lockable bar on top of the rod racks that would swing into place.


Not really. Think about it. If you don't trust your rod rack, you should not be carrying good stuff in it anyway. In the front, they are always visible even when I run into a quick mart for coffee. In the back, they are semi out of sight and easier to pick off by a thief just driving by. The lock bar is a good idea but I figure I can run down a thief from inside a quick mart before he gets away with my gear.


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the info! I've thought about doing the metal with the PVC pipes to reduce weight. Good info on letting me know that the aluminum will bend with time. 
I'll go talk to a welder and see what he can come up with.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

TMB said:


> Thanks for all the info! I've thought about doing the metal with the PVC pipes to reduce weight. Good info on letting me know that the aluminum will bend with time.
> I'll go talk to a welder and see what he can come up with.


All you need is the L that goes from the hitch to the rack, the rest of the rack is great and the whole thing is really light... until you put a cooler full of ice and fish in it of course. :cheers:


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Reading the replies I've pictured below something I've designed that I call a rod coffin. I'll use it when travelling so when I want to do the tourist thing I'll be more comfortable leaving X $'s of stuff in my truck. My hope to build a Yak Rack and then mount the Rod Coffin to the top of it.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Yak Rack with Rod Coffin*

Found the jpeg I created from Visio of the Yak Rack. Like driving to Florida and this would be great because I like to campout while traveling. Regards, Surf Rodder (formerly known as 'Long Rodder' many moons ago....).


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

Thats a great idea


----------



## simple (Dec 9, 2010)

having a rod basket on front of vehicle rules... its the best way to fish if you are mobile and fishing multiple locations up and down the beach. However, we DO NOT travel on the highway with rods in basket... too much risk of road debris/rocks busting up all that graphite


----------



## Sharkman7 (Jun 29, 2012)

What receiver are y'all using n the front. I'm very interested in getting a front mounted rod holder/basket but don't know which receiver to bolt to my truck truck under my grill. I have a 2004 Ford FX4 if it matters. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

I have the ranch hand legend full replacement and it came with a hitch , master hitch out of Houston can put a hitch in for a fair price though


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Sharkman7 said:


> What receiver are y'all using n the front. I'm very interested in getting a front mounted rod holder/basket but don't know which receiver to bolt to my truck truck under my grill. I have a 2004 Ford FX4 if it matters.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I had a basic 2" square receiver hitch put on my Silverado. About $200 at Discount Hitch & Trailer. I would go with the bumper mount (4 or 6) rod holders if you have compatable bumper space. There's no 'L' to worry about bending and it's more stable. It's also about 1/2 the price of the hitch models. No cooler option though.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

I ran the front basket on my TJ when I had it and it worked great. Never had any issues with it except for all the questions and comments I would get while on the road in town. I have recently sold the TJ and my 2wd pickup and upgraded to a new GMC Z71 and it will be receiving a front receiver so I can run the basket again. It is much more convient to have multipe rods rigged for different scenarios so that when you see fish/birds working you can jump out and be fishing in no time. Just my .02


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

I added two adjustable length hook bars I found at the local hardware store. Top is hooked to the rack. Bottom is hooked to my frame tow hooks. Cranked em down until it was level and tight on both sides. It's super solid now. Hope this helps somebody.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Rod Quiver*

A few years back I designed and built what I call a 'rod quiver.' The PVC are angled so as to keep the tips from hitting highway overpasses. I'll find the plans I did for it and post it if anyone's interested.

I have since removed the white PVC and spaced out the black PVC so that I can carry a max of nine (9) rods. The earlier design caused the larger reels to bump up against each other. 'Not the momma!'


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

*hitch rod carrier*

thanks all, great thread! I dare not submit pics of my cargo/rod carrier on here for fear of being labeled as one with a red-neck! lol But you'll have given me several useful tips I will use.But what about rod covers? (hope this isn't a hijack)


----------



## davidryan1987 (May 30, 2012)

These are a few I have made. You can purchase the actual rod holder from amazon and make your own bracket design. I made these with a adjustable slot so you can angle it down to open back doors and hatches without removing the rods.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Rod holder*

Bro, I really like your above design. As is, it could double as a rod holder once the baits are in the water. Great idea and very clean. How did you etch/create the metal art on it?


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Any body have any word on the reels on wheels ice chest and rod holder hitch?? Thanks


----------

